

Review my startup idea (Media Storage) - mpg33

 So i know data storage is a pretty competive market and this idea is probably already done, but i'm going to ask anyway.  The idea is basically offsite storage for digital media (movies, music, ebooks maybe) or any other data that
does not contain personal information.  The market would be aimed at the everday consumer.
In the coming years i think that all entertainment media will be digital. Right now in a lot of household's movies are scattered on pvr's, computers, dvd's, blu-ray's.<p>Why do i think offsite storage (backup) for entertainment media would be useful?<p>Well the main reason is that people have their digital media store on many different devices
and it is up to them to backup their media.  This product would allow them to store it offsite in
a central location and it could be retrieved at any time.  When people replace their media devices they would not have to worry about losing the stored media on the old devices. When they hook up a new media player device to the net the could easily access their stored media.<p>The process could be something as simple as a web interface to download/upload their media.  
Also it could include an tv/cable box application would be able to access their media online.
Maybe having something like having a user to insert their dvd's/blu-rays into a player that is
net enabled and have it upload to their offsite storage.<p>Thanks.
======
mpg33
apologize for any grammar mistakes by the way...

